# LGB Production Run Sizes



## jameyb (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone know of a resource that tells you the actual number of each LGB car/engine ever manufactured? I've searched and searched and can't find it. Does the new LGB Compendium list it? Thanks.


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, the new Compendium is pretty comprehensive of all LGB items, but is all in German. Another way is also picking up a catalog from the 1980's, 1990's and 2000's (pretty cheap on eBay) and lastly here is a link of all modern LGB items: http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank/index.html


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Number manufactured is this question about the quantity of each item made, or is it the road number on an item? Or just the model number/road name


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, excellent question. There are times when the English Language fails us. We think we know what we said or ask, BUT? Chuck


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess that I could always be wrong, but when you take the title of the topic and the question asked. I believe it is pretty clear what the individual is asking.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, many times the title is less than informative. I recall a recent thread "Please delete". More often the post it's self provides the intent. In this case the title was clear, but the post could be open to interpretation. Chuck


----------



## jameyb (Aug 5, 2012)

Just to clarify, I'm trying to determine how many of each car/engine were made. For example, how many Sumpter Valley engines did LGB manufacture?

I just received my Compendium and although I haven't reviewed closely, it doesn't appear to have that information. Any other ideas/resources?

Thanks!


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

jameyb, 

Are you are inquiring about the LGB brand made by E.P. Lehmann or the LGB brand now made by Marklin?


----------



## jameyb (Aug 5, 2012)

LGB made by Lehmann. Thanks.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll go out on a limb here to try and answer your Question. 

A long story short: To the best of my knowledge, E.P.L. never really publicized production runs sizes of rolling stock. However if a person where to visit an ATS Dealer and inquiring in something out of the ordinary generally they could tell you, like how many Blue Crocs #24402 were made and available for sale for a "Collector Edition" run. Or for instance, the "Exclusive for America" anniversary edition run of the *20892.120* Sumpter Valley Mallet Steam Loco #250, with Sound. I know that there were only 500 of those engines made. FYI, Club rolling stock were small runs. 

Is there a certain LGB item your that you are interested in? 


Hope this helps.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

I will preface this comment with the fact that my last German class was 25 years ago in high school.

I believe that in German "auflage" is roughly translated as "quantity" in English. Looking through the compendium most of the catalog items do not have this listed but many of the special issue, collectors edition or commissioned pieces have an auflage number in their entry. In the case of the 4067 JD the number is 2950 which is consistent with the two runs of 1000 and 2850 that I remember publicized by Watts.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

to answer the question 
the compendium really does not give production numbers, EXCEPT as noted above from some of the limited or colletor run items 
but the majority of regular catalog items do not list a production number 

so if you want to know how many of a particular version of stainz, forney etc were made, its not there (well some, like the specially decorated anniv ones but most are not)

on the other hand, some items do have a list of production number and , these are limited run , and some may surprise you 
while the JAck Daniles box car doesnt surprise me as a limited run , the Jeever euro box with brakeman hut is also lisited, yet the Manner version has no such number listed for production, but in my experience is also harder to find 

my point is that in perusing the Kompendium, some have listings, most do not, and as such if your sole reason is for production numbers, you should consider this 

im my experieince some regular production items were very short runs, and may be very scarce, but these production numbers arent listed


----------

